# The 17 Funniest Smiling Cigar Guy Pics



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thought this was somewhat funny.

The 17 Funniest Smiling Cigar Guy Pics from Smiling Cigar Guy


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Haha! I like the one with NWA! :tongue1:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Haha! I like the one with NWA! :tongue1:


That's my fav too. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I just put in on my facebook. haha


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

With the Spartans from The 300 is pretty funny !


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

NWA for the win! I didn't know Cigar Guy hung out with that type of crowd...


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

On the moon, lol, that was so funny :rapture:


----------

